# Harness for an escape artist



## Kenzie Riann (Mar 25, 2013)

So we've tried two or three different harnesses so far, and he's escaped out of all of them. We have adjusted them and everything, and he still manages to get out of them, and after the incident yesterday, I need t find something he can't get out of.

Yesterday, we were walking onto my friend's porch. He's been there before, he's familiar with the house and my friend and her husband, but for some reason, he freaked out as we were walking up the stairs, backed out of his harness, and ran straight into the road and come so. close. to getting hit. I saw the truck coming and him still running, and thought I was going to see my fur-baby die. Luckily, my fiance yelled at him, which made him stop 'cause he knew he was in trouble, and was just inches from the truck. The guy didn't even TRY to slow down, either, and just sped off! 

After that, I've been looking for ANYTHING to prevent this from happening again, and looking into training classes. I don't know what spooked him, but I don't want it to happen again.

*Does anyone know of a good, inescapable harness?* If need be, I'll be whipping out the old sewing machine and making something on my own, but I'd prefer to buy something instead.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

what about a front attach harness with a back up collar? a back up collar is like a leather or nylon choker, and places like ellas lead make leashes designed for the sole purpose of attaching to a back up collar and the regular walker with only one leash. it might work with some back attaching harness' as well but im not sure..


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

What 2 or 3 brands of harnesses has your dog escaped from? 

I would leash AND harness for a while until you train your dog not to try to back out of a harness. On the other hand, have you tried the Julius K-9?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah, could we have pictures of the 3 harnesses? I'd recommend what Kabota has on now, because I'm not sure how a dog would escape it, but maybe that's a design you've already tried.

Until then, you can use a carabiner clip to attach his harness and collar together so he'd have to escape both to be truly at risk. It might give you an extra minute to get the harness back on, anyway.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I've not had any dog even come close to escaping the Ruffwear Webmaster Harness. I'm not saying it is impossible, but I've had some really reactive dogs doing their best to escape.

Here's a pretty good photo of how it fits








the second belly strap is a key, it tightens into the "tuck" area so it cannot slip over the ribcage if the dog tries to go backwards.

Here's the same harness on a dog 30 lbs larger:


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

As a temporary measure, attach the harness to a martingale (no-slip) or choke chain collar with a carabiner 
Example:


----------

